# Greetings from Finland



## Heiaken (Aug 5, 2008)

I think it's polite to introduce myself to all you lovely ladies and Gent's here on Spectra. So, my name is Heidi, I'm 22 years old and come from Northern Europe, to be more presice from Finland.

I started my journey to makeup like many others, playing wiht my mom's shadows and lipsticks when I was something like six or seven. I believe I regularly started wearing make up when I was twelwe (or thirtheen, can't really remember). And now I hardly ever leave the house without my "face" wich includes at least foundation, concealer, powder, mascara and lipgloss.

I'm not a big fan on lipsticks but I do like my eyeshadows and really like playing wiht colours and trying out different looks.

I first discovered MAC through make up show off on a fake hair board and especially gained interest on the pigments. The firts MAC producst I bough this March when I was visiting Praque, they were Teal and Frost pigments and a 242 brush (my fav!). There's on one MAC counter in the whole country and I'm lucky enough that's it's in our capital where I live (well I don't technically live in the capital, but it's such a short distance that it really doesn't make a difference), but sadly they don't sell the pigments that are my ultimate love, so I have to pretty much relay on samples.


----------



## msmack (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## melliquor (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Aug 8, 2008)

welcome


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

